
Startups offering free products or services in response to Coronavirus - vccafe
https://www.vccafe.com/2020/03/18/100-startups-offering-free-products-and-services-in-response-to-coronavirus/
======
Kaibeezy
Thanks for posting this! If anyone knows of other resources and directories
for this kind of info, please comment. My company has a “coronavirus edition”
product coming out next week and we’re looking for ways to connect with users
who can benefit. There will be thousands like us, as there bloody well should
be.

